# Lathes....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well I have been spending quite a bit of time on my lathe. Bob N and I both have a PSI Turncrafter Pro Lathe that we got back in January. Been having alot of fun with it, practicing and making small projects. Primarily I make pens, small turned boxes, vases etc. Maybe I will post a few pics of some of my recent items today. 

Thanks Mark for getting the new forum up. The changes all look great!

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Here are a few of my recent turnings. First one is an amboyna burl rollerball pens:









Here is a walnut box that I recently turned. My favorite one to date:









This one is my first goblet, made from spalted birch:









Another turned box made from spalted beech:









And my first vase made from spalted beech with a purple heart collar:









Thanks for looking!
Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Very nice Corey. I am curious, how much did you invest in pen making supplies and equipment? I thought this would be a fun project but all the tools required damped my enthusiasm.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike, way to much  it isn't cheap but it can be done cheaper than I did. I don't know the exact number but I know it is much more than I paid for the lathe which was only 159.00 new. They see yah coming on this one. 

Corey


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh my corey, your projects are very amazing! I really like your goblet and pen, thank you for sharing.

Also, last night I was curious, and I was wondering, do you think this forum needs a sub-forum where wood turners can show off their projects and freely upload images?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mark, Show and tell works for all types of projects. We all appreciate a nice project.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Mark, thanks for the kind words. To answer your question unless you want it that way, I don't think so. Normally I would have posted any new project including a turned one in the Show N Tell. I just posted these in here to kind of help get this forum going if that is ok. Thanks again, 

corey


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Not a problem Corey, I just wanted to confirm with you and see if you wanted anything setup.

Also, did you add your amazing projects to this months contest? If not, I suggest you do, check out the Forum Contests forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mark said:


> Oh my corey, your projects are very amazing! I really like your goblet and pen, thank you for sharing.
> 
> Also, last night I was curious, and I was wondering, do you think this forum needs a sub-forum where wood turners can show off their projects and freely upload images?



Mark
Just my 2 cents

A Sub Forum would be great, it would save alot of time, many of the show & tell items get push back and it's hard to find them sometimes, in this way all the lathe items would be in one spot more or less 

And I think many of the turners will go right to this spot right off bat.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Mark said:


> Not a problem Corey, I just wanted to confirm with you and see if you wanted anything setup.
> 
> Also, did you add your amazing projects to this months contest? If not, I suggest you do, check out the Forum Contests forum.


Mark, I guess I wasn't sure if more than 1 project is allowed. I can sure do that and thanks again. As far as a sub folder it doesn't matter to me as I am fine whatever you do, but if we do a seperate shown tell for the turning section than you can make an arugment for same in router, scroll saw etc. I kind of like the idea of seeing all projects in one area myself and see all the diverse projects but I am fine with whatever you decide. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mark,

Where Corey and I come from it is pretty standard to post our picture in the thread at hand. Just old habits, but if we need to change that habit, please let us know.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Very nice Corey. I am curious, how much did you invest in pen making supplies and equipment? I thought this would be a fun project but all the tools required damped my enthusiasm.


Mike, there are 2 ways to get into pen turning. The expensive way, by buying a lot of the tools and accessories needed or one can make many of the jigs and accessories and hold the expense down considerably.

If you are really interested, let Corey or myself know and we can mentor you along on the list of needs and how to get there by saving lots of money.


----------



## Sidro (Nov 30, 2004)

Keep up the good work Corey. Don't let little big Red set very long. lol

Sid


----------

